# VB Kaffee beans



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Thought I'd maybe start a thread off @Hasi for us lucky recipients to post in, I hope that's ok.

Stood here, in the kitchen, waiting for my machine to warm up. Just having a look at the packaging. Is it all recyclable materials? I think you mentioned it was in your road to roasting thread.

Love the label trick..










I know you mentioned starting the other bean first, but I don't have V60 papers yet and my AP is at work, so went with the next on the list for espresso (see above label). I've been told of notes of creamy praline, toffee/caramel so I'll do my best to find these.

A lot darker than my usual fix, smell from the bag is great










I pulled a shot last night but it wasn't dialled in properly, so I'll update once my machine is warmed up.

Thanks again for sending the beans over


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

haha ho noes... a thread of its own... 

sure go ahead!

What I find is there seems to be quite some truth to the statement of 'the farther south you get the darker they roast'  so I've sent some baggies up North to find out what yer taste buds are like!

Looking forward very much


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

So......how many bags do you think you will be coming through customs with when you come over for the forum day....









John


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

johnealey said:


> So......how many bags do you think you will be coming through customs with when you come over for the forum day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't dare to deliver into Rave's premises


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hasi said:


> Wouldn't dare to deliver into Rave's premises


Been done before mate


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Been done before mate


Car park sales event, then...









Let's see!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> Car park sales event, then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just pm shortshots to ask permission.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Or just pm shortshots to ask permission.


in case this turns out feasible I'd surely seek clearance 

sorry off-topic, on with the thread


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Tbh that's very dark and highly unecessary for a SO. That's usually what an Italian blend looks like and they have their reasons for that.

Full disclosure, I'm on the lighter side of light.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

dev said:


> Tbh that's very dark and highly unecessary for a SO. That's usually what an Italian blend looks like and they have their reasons for that.
> 
> Full disclosure, I'm on the lighter side of light.


What's your background if I may ask?

An image doesn't ultimately do a colour justice. In general, colour measurements are just there for quality control towards a reference colour of the same bean and roast. Some beans typically roast to a lighter colour than others. This depends on how much carbohydrates are contained and how they break down during Maillard phase.

yes, it is darker than you might see it along British roasters. If it is unnecessary or reasonable one can only judge in the cup. That is why I've sent it to Joey, among others, so we can discuss openly.

Nothing set in stone, yet


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Or just pm shortshots to ask permission.


Or even ask the organiser of the event!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dev said:


> Tbh that's very dark and highly unecessary for a SO. That's usually what an Italian blend looks like and they have their reasons for that.
> 
> Full disclosure, I'm on the lighter side of light.


You talk nonsense Dev.....thats no where near Italian roast levels. You roast a bean to get the best taste from it. it is quite possible, if you have the skill to roast the same bean several different ways and have them all taste good, but different


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking good @Hasi


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> What's your background if I may ask?
> 
> An image doesn't ultimately do a colour justice. In general, colour measurements are just there for quality control towards a reference colour of the same bean and roast. Some beans typically roast to a lighter colour than others. This depends on how much carbohydrates are contained and how they break down during Maillard phase.
> 
> ...


I have a fluid bed artisan controlled fluid bed at home. I've probably gone through several hundred roasts. And I've actually roasted washed beans from Casa Ruiz.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> You talk nonsense Dev.....thats no where near Italian roast levels. You roast a bean to get the best taste from it. it is quite possible, if you have the skill to roast the same bean several different ways and have them all taste good, but different


Have you actually seen a northern italian roast?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dev said:


> Have you actually seen a northern italian roast?


You said Italian roast, not Northern Italian.....be accurate if you are going to criticise...do not care how many roasts you have done your attitude is crass and you talk first grade bollocks......oh, and your versa lab has the usual donut problem.....I would not even show anyone a grind like that....oh don't tell me, it is done on purpose


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> You said Italian roast, not Northern Italian.....be accurate if you are going to criticise...do not care how many roasts you have done your attitude is crass and you talk first grade bollocks......oh, and your versa lab has the usual donut problem.....I would not even show anyone a grind like that....oh don't tell me, it is done on purpose


As usual, the gentlenot. Of course you don't care about anything else that doesn't fit you agenda.

It's not my setup in the picture and for your personal knowledge that's a Honne grind. And I'm sure you know people use WDT tools.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ahhh I love a Saturday afternoon debate


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dev said:


> As usual, the gentlenot. Of course you don't care about anything else that doesn't fit you agenda.
> 
> It's not my setup in the picture and for your personal knowledge that's a Honne grind. And I'm sure you know people use WDT tools.


The only agenda I have, is when people with a history of critical posts come on and criticise the offerings of a popular forum member based on their own ideology, I react. You stated Italian roast. An Italian roast traditional is making to City but I am sure you know that, which is exactly why you avoided answering the question. Did you caveat the picture was not yours? if not, then what are we meant to think. Whosever photo it is, that is an excellent reminder of how not to prepare a shot unless you want channelling.....WDT, Honne or not


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> The only agenda I have, is when people with a history of critical posts come on and criticise the offerings of a popular forum member based on their own ideology, I react. You stated Italian roast. An Italian roast traditional is making to City but I am sure you know that, which is exactly why you avoided answering the question. Did you caveat the picture was not yours? if not, then what are we meant to think. Whosever photo it is, that is an excellent reminder of how not to prepare a shot unless you want channelling.....WDT, Honne or not


I'm not going to comment on your pathological need to pick a fight whenever you feel your ideas have been challenged.

FYI Nothern Italian is considered a Full City roast while Southern Italian is darker, Light French/Vienna or even darker.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

dev said:


> I have a fluid bed artisan controlled fluid bed at home. I've probably gone through several hundred roasts. And I've actually roasted washed beans from Casa Ruiz.


This is actually excellent info!

My first couple hundred roasts were also fluid bed types 

Please feel free to share your experience with us, which Ruiz' beans exactly were they? Did you keep track of profiles and taste notes?

I do know they are able to produce incredible harvests up there, that are very complex on cupping table and therefore ideal to roast to various degrees.

Just ordered some more/different 2018 samples while eagerly awaiting the new crop. Will let you guys know in due time...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dev said:


> I'm not going to comment on your pathological need to pick a fight whenever you feel your ideas have been challenged.
> 
> FYI Nothern Italian is considered a Full City roast while Southern Italian is darker, Light French/Vienna or even darker.


Nothing pathological about my attitude towards you matey. You are the architect of your own downfall. Sorry, what idea have I put forward to be challenged......perhaps you can explain to me. I am quite willing to apologise if I have done wrong. Not sure what country you are in so descriptions of beans may vary......but the beans Hasi roasted in my humble opinion, are not that dark and I fail to see how you can criticise his offerings based on colour.

I am a pretty subjective person. PM me and send me some beans. I will pay the postage and lets see what you have


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dev said:


> Have you actually seen a northern italian roast?


Hardly Italian it's on the Austrian border in the alpine region of the far north!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

My understanding is that small roasters get a roast level that suits the bean in question after many different roastings and tasting cupping sessions .. Reading most of Hasi's posts it would appear he has done that.. He has now sent out the offering to gauge if others are tasting it the same way .

'


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Nothing pathological about my attitude towards you matey. You are the architect of your own downfall. Sorry, what idea have I put forward to be challenged......perhaps you can explain to me. I am quite willing to apologise if I have done wrong. Not sure what country you are in so descriptions of beans may vary......but the beans Hasi roasted in my humble opinion, are not that dark and I fail to see how you can criticise his offerings based on colour.
> 
> I am a pretty subjective person. PM me and send me some beans. I will pay the postage and lets see what you have


Put a Tonino on them and lets talk actual numbers instead of subjective opinions.

When my roastery goes live you'll be the first person that gets a sample.









@coffeechap That's what north means.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dev said:


> Put a Tonino on them and lets talk actual numbers instead of subjective opinions.
> 
> When my roastery goes live you'll be the first person that gets a sample.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily to the folk that live there, Milan is northern Italy ! My point is it is not necessarily akin to northernnitalian roasts, artisan roasters in Milan offer lots of single origin options and differing roasts levels to suit the bean and ultimately the customer. Some folk might not like the fact that those medium roasted beans from mamis have a robusta bean in the blend!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dev said:


> When my roastery goes live you'll be the first person that gets a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will hold you to that....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Ahhh I love a Saturday afternoon debate


Especially when one side is claiming something blatantly idiotic like there is only one correct level of roast! 

Mind you, since he's only done several hundred roasts I put him squarely in the beginner/early intermediate catagory so I suppose he's entitled to his fantasy.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Im staying out of it. My mate is here soon so I'll flood this with some lovely latte art pictures


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> My understanding is that small roasters get a roast level that suits the bean in question after many different roastings and tasting cupping sessions .. Reading most of Hasi's posts it would appear he has done that.. He has now sent out the offering to gauge if others are tasting it the same way .
> 
> '


very true!

Did do similar tests locally - here it is a different market with a different taste. In many cases less about god shots and other enthusiast topics. We're based out in the countryside... 

I see this here as an exercise to enter true specialty coffee market through honest feedback.

Dev has an opinion which is totally fine with me! Praise and criticism/concern are both valuable feedback items which we are going to listen to  ... no matter whether justified or not, hey, they come for free!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

dev said:


> When my roastery goes live you'll be the first person that gets a sample.


I promised that to @MildredM and delivered


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That mamas bean is confusing. their website says 100% arabica, then also says this:

Excellent Arabic coffee refined by a modicum of Robusta quality. Sweet taste, generous and soft body, slightly viscous cream, excellent aroma. After you have drunk it, you'll be happy to have just enjoyed a good coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hasi said:


> Dev has an opinion which is totally fine with me! Praise and criticism/concern are both valuable feedback items which we are going to listen to  ... no matter whether justified or not, hey, they come for free!


 And this is such a healthy attitude to have, ultimately you will roast within your own acceptable parameters but based on what the paying customers want! We will have a different expectation here to folk in other countries and the feedback you get will drive where you believe your markets are.

It is always refreshing to get new roasters that are prepared to listen and take what they need from the feedback


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Especially when one side is claiming something blatantly idiotic like there is only one correct level of roast!
> 
> Mind you, since he's only done several hundred roasts I put him squarely in the beginner/early intermediate catagory so I suppose he's entitled to his fantasy.


Have I actually said that? Or is that the best you can do, insult wise?

@Hasi I was genuinely surprised you went so close to full city with this bean.

@coffeechap there's big difference between artisanal/smaller local shops and older bigger brands. And you'll find people that call northern roasts not dark enough. Since most traditional brands are not big on specialty there's not much point in roasting light.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dev said:


> Have I actually said that? Or is that the best you can do, insult wise?
> 
> @Hasi I was genuinely surprised you went so close to full city with this bean.
> 
> @coffeechap there's big difference between artisanal/smaller local shops and older bigger brands. And you'll find people that call northern roasts not dark enough. Since most traditional brands are not big on specialty there's not much point in roasting light.


Indeed hence the popular conception that Italian roasts are darker


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dev said:


> Have I actually said that? Or is that the best you can do, insult wise?
> 
> @Hasi I was genuinely surprised you went so close to full city with this bean.
> 
> @coffeechap there's big difference between artisanal/smaller local shops and older bigger brands. And you'll find people that call northern roasts not dark enough. Since most traditional brands are not big on specialty there's not much point in roasting light.


Read for yourself.


dev said:


> Tbh that's very dark and highly unecessary for a SO. That's usually what an Italian blend looks like and they have their reasons for that.
> 
> Full disclosure, I'm on the lighter side of light.


I'd argue it's entirely necessary if it gets the result the roaster is after.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

dev said:


> Tbh that's very dark and highly unecessary for a SO. That's usually what an Italian blend looks like and they have their reasons for that.
> 
> Full disclosure, I'm on the lighter side of light.


I read this a bit like " you don't know what you are doing" which is why it might get people's back up ..

A simple " They are a bit dark for my liking " would have portrayed a less critical meaning .

Many of the larger roasters offer med to dark for all their SO beans which means there is a market for different roast levels for SO beans .

When you are opening your roasting shop are you going to tell customers this is what I like , you don't know what you're talking about ?


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I read this a bit like " you don't know what you are doing" which is why it might get people's back up ..
> 
> A simple " They are a bit dark for my liking " would have portrayed a less critical meaning .
> 
> ...


I plan on offering 2 roasting options, brew and espresso. With brew being something really light and espresso closer to a light medium. I'd never roast a SO to full city even if people ask for it. There's plenty of roasters that do that already.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

dev said:


> I plan on offering 2 roasting options, brew and espresso. With brew being something really light and espresso closer to a light medium. I'd never roast a SO to full city even if people ask for it. There's plenty of roasters that do that already.


So a sort of yes .. hope that goes well for you . @joey24dirt how do those beans taste ???


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Read for yourself.I'd argue it's entirely necessary if it gets the result the roaster is after.


Maybe it's because English is not my first language, but I don't see where I've said there's only one correct level of roast.

While I agree that for some super rare 90+ Geishas there's probably one roasting profile that does it justice, more common beans can take anything from a light new england to city+.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

dev said:


> I plan on offering 2 roasting options, brew and espresso. With brew being something really light and espresso closer to a light medium. I'd never roast a SO to full city even if people ask for it. There's plenty of roasters that do that already.


Cool!

How far are you with setting sail?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well for all who cared, I forgot to take pictures to distract you all


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Cool!
> 
> How far are you with setting sail?


Optimistic Summer, realistic Autumn.

Enough derailing from my part and I hope you weren't as offended as the others thought you might be. I'm not big on sugar coating.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Well for all who cared, I forgot to take pictures to distract you all


Shame on you









But how did they go down with yourself and your visitor?

John


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Well for all who cared, I forgot to take pictures to distract you all


oh well, at least you enjoyed yourselves (I hope them beans helped a bit?)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

dev said:


> Optimistic Summer, realistic Autumn.
> 
> Enough derailing from my part and I hope you weren't as offended as the others thought you might be. I'm not big on sugar coating.


Would be cool if you'd share your story on here as well 

I'm not easily offended, don't worry!

Anyhow, wishing you all the best with what is a big chunk of stuff to organise beforehand


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> oh well, at least you enjoyed yourselves (I hope them beans helped a bit?)


Best cup my mate has had he said. I think he's converted


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Shame on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous. I must admit I struggled with espresso but it was my first so I'll dial back the grind and go a little courser.


----------



## thejama83 (Jan 20, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> It's gorgeous. I must admit I struggled with espresso but it was my first so I'll dial back the grind and go a little courser.


Was excellent! but I'm no expert..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> So a sort of yes .. hope that goes well for you . @joey24dirt how do those beans taste ???


They are darker than my usual so the espresso I had I struggled with a little. I'll adjust and try again. With milk though it's really nice. It balances it out and give you a tasty cup that lingers a while after. I'm hopefully to get a bit of time tomorrow to try again. Today I had my boys while their mum went out so it's been intense


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Blahh I've woke up with a cold!! Can't taste anything


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

bugger... get well soon!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I've been a little shaky hence the wobbly latte art










I've been sticking with 15g/15.5g going in with these but varying what I've been drinking out. Sometimes pulling short at 30g but then also going a bit longer up to 45g.

I've also been varying the size of my cups that I make it in, to limit the amount of milk added.

As pure espresso, it's too dark for me. With milk though, specifically in my 170ml tulip cups, I really like it (and this is from a LSOL guy) that's with a recipe of 15g > 35g then topped with steamed milk. As mentioned my taste buds are shot being bunged up, but even just from mouthfeel and the look of the drink, it's very appealing.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Well I've been a little shaky hence the wobbly latte art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"wobbly" = 10x better than anything I could do


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> "wobbly" = 10x better than anything I could do


Was thinking 100 times personally.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Great stuff, really appreciate your help 

Will be able to have a play with profiles come next week!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

15g > 32g with a fairly quick extraction. Yummy


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Next up we have ...



















This one is a blend, which includes some robusta. I'd always been a bit worried about robusta beans from being on this forum. Not many folk mentioned them so I presumed bad 

I think @Hasi mentioned this had about 10% robusta in the blend (apologies mate I can't find the email). You can definitely taste it, and I'm not normally a blend guy, but yeah I would drink this all day long.










I'm terrible with flavour notes and think I always will be, so I either like it or I don't haha.

Also made an espresso and it went down a treat










Went down smooth with no bitterness at the ratio I used. Again 15g to about 35g.

Great job Matt


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Just realised that Tapatalk ate my reply... here I go again...

Yes, 10% Guatemalan robusta in there.

Main component are wild forest beans out of Ethiopia, followed by a natural Brazilian caturra/catuai.

This blend mainly goes to a restaurant serving the occasional after-dinner espresso and hosting them regular beer buddies (aka. Stammtisch goers - you might wanna look that one up ) ordering a 'Verlängerten'. Which is the Austrian version of an americano. So it requires a sweet, mellow and heavy bodied blend to go well with desserts. Also it still needs to work when watered.

One thing always catches my eye when looking at blended beans: it seems like an uneven roast. But two aspects apply here: we do post-roast blending, so that every ingredient will be given the profile it needs, some lighter and some darker. And, as outlined before, different beans darken differently depending on their cellular structure and load.

Enough of that chatter...

Glad you like it, even though rather dark as well


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Just realised that Tapatalk ate my reply... here I go again...
> 
> Yes, 10% Guatemalan robusta in there.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I just feel a bit bad that I can't describe coffee as well as others can. Don't want to do it an injustice


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Thank you, I just feel a bit bad that I can't describe coffee as well as others can. Don't want to do it an injustice


Haha, don't worry! You're doing great


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Pm'd About how to purchase some of this coffee


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Off we go with coffee number 3










As recommended I'm going brewed with this one. Bit of a makeshift grinding rig on the go here (cafflano all-in-one) so not sure I'm giving the beans the best treatment.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

No idea what I'm doing with the V60 yet but I went for 18g to 300g pouring in small intervals


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> No idea what I'm doing with the V60 yet but I went for 18g to 300g pouring in small intervals


I did 13 for 150 in 2min (including 30sec blooming, then intervals to avoid cratering) and it worked nicely...

photo looks suspiciously dark again  they weren't dark upon packaging


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> I did 13 for 150 in 2min (including 30sec blooming, then intervals to avoid cratering) and it worked nicely...
> 
> photo looks suspiciously dark again  they weren't dark upon packaging


I've possibly left them a little late. They did go in the freezer to help while I was waiting for brewing kit to arrive. I'll try your recipe too.

The coffee was nice though. I'm not used to brewed so it make take a little practice to get right. Plus my grinder is crap. I could dial in the E8..........


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ive been trying VB beans through an aero and spro and have to say they have been quality, as good as any ive had all year, whatever cuppings you have been doing its spot on

Sigri AA Papua have the edge but in an aero at 16g

La Berlina Panama spot on as well - bit darker and maybe more spro but works just as well in an aero -

Just wondering if the best way to ship them is 60kg a go then post out once in the uk - but I might be tempted to keep all 60Kg


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ive been trying VB beans through an aero and spro and have to say they have been quality, as good as any ive had all year, whatever cuppings you have been doing its spot on
> 
> Sigri AA Papua have the edge but in an aero at 16g
> 
> ...


Put me down for a bag if you decide to get a wholesale batch in.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ive been trying VB beans through an aero and spro and have to say they have been quality, as good as any ive had all year, whatever cuppings you have been doing its spot on
> 
> Sigri AA Papua have the edge but in an aero at 16g
> 
> ...


Oh thank you Jim!

Must admit, it's been a journey sampling to different members and including their feedback the next time - bit it seems it was well worth it 



ashcroc said:


> Put me down for a bag if you decide to get a wholesale batch in.


there's something in the group buy sub - nudge nudge saynomore!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Someone has been busy . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


>


Ha!

Someone has not been overly busy, but preferred to check their emails...









Will update in group buy thread as I progress


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

That is teasing , so what is processing ?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I think it means they're putting a Euro in the meter to fire up the roaster.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So another batch of Hasi beans have hit UK shores.

This is more of a note for myself.

Niche grinder setting 15. 16g > 34g in 28seconds. Too fast for my usual so I will adjust for the next shot.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> So another batch of Hasi beans have hit UK shores.
> 
> This is more of a note for myself.
> 
> Niche grinder setting 15. 16g > 34g in 28seconds. Too fast for my usual so I will adjust for the next shot.


interesting, might need to do a homing/calibration run on mine, as I said it's set to 22 for 17/35 in 34s on the Minima... 

looking forward to your findings!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> interesting, might need to do a homing/calibration run on mine, as I said it's set to 22 for 17/35 in 34s on the Minima...
> 
> looking forward to your findings!


I had a gusher at setting 22


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I had a gusher at setting 22


 don't quote me said he 

PS:

I also did this


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yummy yum yum


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Yummy yum yum


oh nice mate 

let VB rock


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> oh nice mate
> 
> let VB rock


I bet you're loving seeing them out and about  I'm the same with the skateboard stuff. The best bit is definitely seeing others enjoy them


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I bet you're loving seeing them out and about  I'm the same with the skateboard stuff. The best bit is definitely seeing others enjoy them


Ha! Sure thing, it's what keeps us running right?

Their silence is enough praise... quite a common scene between big corporation and employee. And then you discover something that makes others happy. On a small scale. And they let you know how they like what you do. Kind of addictive to be honest. I see it as an escape from mostly abstract computer work, because there's so much beauty in communicating with people about things you love and have in common. There's hardly anything more rewarding than positive vibes and acclaim


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We didn't get stuck in after all. Had 32g of some HasBeans left to finish up!!! Saturday is a more relaxing day anyway and something for us to look forward to


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> We didn't get stuck in after all. Had 32g of some HasBeans left to finish up!!! Saturday is a more relaxing day anyway and something for us to look forward to


it's Saturday now... waiting...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Just run some Sigri through the syphon. Am really useless at describing tasting notes (especially when it's still too hot!) But it's going down really tasty & smooth.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Personalised message was such a nice touch! First go on them, lovely rich and luscious chocolatey flavours at this setting. Thanks Hasi!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I christened the new L-R with your beans earlier this afternoon - absolutely gorgeous, thank you! Had it as an espresso, added hot water to fill the (espresso) cup. Sweet, luscious, and just lovely!

15g/42s/33g


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Ha!

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I haven't had chance to try mine yet, I think I'll be making a few shots tomorrow though, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@Hasi got mine going, dialled in by third cup ... very yummy . Absolutely lovely darling ..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

So far I've made another syphon today as still have other beans in my 'spro grinder. Dropped the dose a bit from my standard 15g/25cl water which has improved it even more!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> So far I've made another syphon today as still have other beans in my 'spro grinder. Dropped the dose a bit from my standard 15g/25cl water which has improved it even more!


may not be as good for the business but who cares


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> may not be as good for the business but who cares


Can't argue it's value for money though. I can only assume your Sigri is really easy to extract so less is more. Will know better once I get to 'spro it in a day or so.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Can't argue it's value for money though. I can only assume your Sigri is really easy to extract so less is more. Will know better once I get to 'spro it in a day or so.


PNG coffee has a lot to offer, perfect climate and lazy people 

actually, I'm being serious: they stress about work even less than Caribbean folk. No offence meant because in coffee terms it also means they allow more time and less manipulation.

Plantation Sigri is a very well run farm, worked by knowledgeable people who really strive to bring out the best of their trees. The good thing with properly harvested and processed greens is that you as a roaster can build on the initial quality way better. Ok that was rather obvious now... anyhow, I've played with these for at least 10kg until I dared to present my result to anyone.

PNG is still a bit of a sleeper. I don't quite know whether I'd like to have it stay that way or not


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow

Just pulled first couple of (slow) shots; 10sec pi 48 secs total, 15grms into 33grms.

Fantastic coffee, nice thick mouth feel really great wake up, first coffee of the day.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Asgross said:


> Wow
> 
> Just pulled first couple of (slow) shots; 10sec pi 48 secs total, 15grms into 33grms.
> 
> Fantastic coffee, nice thick mouth feel really great wake up, first coffee of the day.


Which coffee?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

^ think it was La Berlina


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Really enjoying it


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Which coffee?


it's the medium roast, yours would be the lighter variant 

still especially anxious about your comment though...


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I've really been enjoying the Sigri, I've pulled some of my most consistent shots with it, I always use a naked PF and was surprised that from the first shot I wasn't getting spritz everywhere like I normally do. 16 in, 32-35 out, it's been a pleasure to make and drink.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Junglebert said:


> I've really been enjoying the Sigri, I've pulled some of my most consistent shots with it, I always use a naked PF and was surprised that from the first shot I wasn't getting spritz everywhere like I normally do. 16 in, 32-35 out, it's been a pleasure to make and drink.


awww thats ace!

Think it has to do with the exceptional quality of the greens already (screening, no under/over-ripe ones or quakers...)

Really glad you guys liked it so far


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will be starting my 'Hasi' beans tomorrow.......at least they will be well rested!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I will be starting my 'Hasi' beans tomorrow.......at least they will be well rested!


Unlike you my freind !


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Unlike you my freind !


Although quite like your beans...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Just got to grips with that CSS style definition in the online shop... if those who've had issues want to have a look at it, readability should be boosted 

And I've remodeled it a bit!

Thinking out loud now, I could bring a few bags to Forum Lever Day as per @coffeechap 's suggestion. Anyone interested?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd go for another bag of something  I'm digging the Vokla at the mo


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

See... told you I'm enjoying the... VOCKLABRAND* 










*apologies for the typo above


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cool art yet again.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

First go with my new Kinto this morning, Sigri ground at 2/5 in the Feldgrind.

Pretty bloody good!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @Hasi

Would take a bag of each of your current offering at whatever roast level you feel most appropriate. DM with amount and happy to transfer pre trip or pay on the day in £'s if you prefer.

Cheers and look forward to meeting you on the day.

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Hasi if down to the two on your site (PA and sigri) , make them 500g of each







(well, will make a miniscule dent in the travel costs)

John


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

johnealey said:


> @Hasi if down to the two on your site (PA and sigri) , make them 500g of each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!

I'll set up something later today in the shop, including re-activating Joey's beloved Vöcklabrand.

Pick-up option Lever Day!

Then it's PayPal and no sterling faff  would that be ok?

(now roasting this week's orders)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Good for me and happy to do as above (must confess, was a bit miffed when didn't see the Vocklabrand







)

will still go for a kilo (if it helps if you roasting now, 1 each of light & med PA, 1 sigri and 1 Vockla) and will then order them on the site

John


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Good for me and happy to do as above (must confess, was a bit miffed when didn't see the Vocklabrand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be roasting right before takeoff, no worries!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I'll set up something later today in the shop, including re-activating Joey's beloved Vöcklabrand.
> 
> ...


My apologies, somehow I got way above my fill... shall tomorrow still be fine....


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Store has been updated, Lever Day Pickup option added


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Store has been updated, Lever Day Pickup option added


Thanks mate. I'll head there now


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Store has been updated, Lever Day Pickup option added


Sorry l, could you add the link again please


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Sorry l, could you add the link again please


http://www.vb-kaffee.at/shop (until I get caught by forum police )


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> http://www.vb-kaffee.at/shop (until I get caught by forum police )


Sorry.... and thank you. I'll save it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Fork sake. I can't find the option for lever day drop off


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Fork sake. I can't find the option for lever day drop off


thanks for the heads up, I'll check it in a sec


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

During Checkout did you select "pick up from store" above the name and address form?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> During Checkout did you select "pick up from store" above the name and address form?


I tried both but maybe had to go deeper


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I tried both but maybe had to go deeper


in the next step you may choose Pickup at CFUK Forum Lever Day


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> in the next step you may choose Pickup at CFUK Forum Lever Day


Done it, thank you. It's been a long day


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I tried both but maybe had to go deeper


I had to read this twice,hahaha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jony said:


> I had to read this twice,hahaha


Thanks for picking up on that one


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Hasi and all, all ordered fine, just pick the collect from store option then it defaulted to collect at forum day, chose paypal and as they say "Hasi's your uncle"









John


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks John, Uncle Hasi appreciates!

btw, today it looked like some of these beans would make it on tape, however, they decided to show up only the week after.

Ha, that's still gonna be fun! They're doing a little feature film about the restaurant we'e delivering to. Owner wants our roastery to be part of it. Hell yea! Will let you know about the outcome...


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Took a while, but I finally had an opportunity to crack open the Sigri a couple of days ago. So very fruity and refreshing. Wife isn't a fan in milk, but in a long black, delicious!

Nice work @Hasi.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

lhavelund said:


> Took a while, but I finally had an opportunity to crack open the Sigri a couple of days ago. So very fruity and refreshing. Wife isn't a fan in milk, but in a long black, delicious!
> 
> Nice work @Hasi.


Ha! Thanks mate 

Yep the light Sigri fruitiness might not fit best in a milky environment*, unless maybe as cold brew or iced variant. Looking fwd to summer, btw!

However, great you enjoy a long black!

I mostly do pour overs with it, believing it can take a bit of extra water.

*although I did a slightly darker version lately to dim acidity a bit more - it was great as a first-thing-in-the-morning cappuccino...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I have gotten my little mitts on a couple samples of these (via @jlarkin cheers!). Will try in the morning side by side.

Also, @Hasi do you not have an IG account?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Scotford said:


> I have gotten my little mitts on a couple samples of these (via @jlarkin cheers!). Will try in the morning side by side.
> 
> Also, @Hasi do you not have an IG account?


Ha! Great 

uh-oh, though serious is getting even seriousser 

What would be an IG account?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Instagram !


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Instagram !


ah no I'm not social enough to do social media...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hasi said:


> ah no I'm not social enough to do social media...


When you're ready to grow, instagram is a great tool for you to use to reach people all over for free. I am no expert with rather low numbers of followers but happy to chat with you about it if you want - can do a screenshare etc.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

thanks mate!

will have a think about it


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Not sure which is which out of the two I have on blind this morning.

1: Smelled fairly heavy on spice from the grounds, getting a fair whack of sweet caramelised sugar on the palate. Sticky red fruits and a subtle spiciness all the way through. Very low on acidity, but if I had to label it, I'd say super subtle citrus. In the cooling cup the fruits have faded but the sweetness has stayed and gone slightly smokey, but i'd say that's slightly more the roast level than the coffee. I'd like to try this as an espresso as I'm imagining a tight ratio would smask a load of stewed hedgerow berries in the cup.

2: Quite light and slightly delicate on the nose, more floral, more towards a delicate almost croissanty sweetness on the nose. Nice and clean caster sweetness off the bat and a light splatter of mallic acidity that reminds me of a granity NZ sauvignon. I get a real slug of sweet grapes too which is fitting given the wine reference, and a nice sugarry glaze as if from a pastry on the finish.

If i had to hazard a guess, 1 is PNG, and 2 is not. I can't actually remember what the second was as i left the bag @jlarkin sent them to me in elsewhere. (Joe, halp?).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Not sure which is which out of the two I have on blind this morning.
> 
> 1: Smelled fairly heavy on spice from the grounds, getting a fair whack of sweet caramelised sugar on the palate. Sticky red fruits and a subtle spiciness all the way through. Very low on acidity, but if I had to label it, I'd say super subtle citrus. In the cooling cup the fruits have faded but the sweetness has stayed and gone slightly smokey, but i'd say that's slightly more the roast level than the coffee. I'd like to try this as an espresso as I'm imagining a tight ratio would smask a load of stewed hedgerow berries in the cup.
> 
> ...


Hey dude, yeah you got a PNG and "La Berlina" Washed from Panama - I'd guess you've got it the right way around too  (natch)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Sweet! @Hasi what are the varietals on the two?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Not sure which is which out of the two I have on blind this morning.
> 
> 1: Smelled fairly heavy on spice from the grounds, getting a fair whack of sweet caramelised sugar on the palate. Sticky red fruits and a subtle spiciness all the way through. Very low on acidity, but if I had to label it, I'd say super subtle citrus. In the cooling cup the fruits have faded but the sweetness has stayed and gone slightly smokey, but i'd say that's slightly more the roast level than the coffee. I'd like to try this as an espresso as I'm imagining a tight ratio would smask a load of stewed hedgerow berries in the cup.
> 
> ...


Ha!

Great descriptions that 

Yep, PNG Sigri should be wild berries all over. I was a bit undecided and finally put it rather as herbal than spicy, however, you have a point there  in the cooling cup, did you get this hint of sweet cherry tomatoes? One of the most fascinating taste notes I've tried to capture in this - never had it in another bean.

Interesting bit about the slight smokiness which I will make a note about and sail a tad cooler towards a minimally shorter profile curve. tbh I didn't get it in my cup (my palate urgently needs further refinement it seems ), but it's a very useful remark - thanks a lot!

Keeping the acidity rather low is one of my goals in any coffee - personal preference that  also, from previous feedback it relates to more 'digestible' results 

Varietals are Arusha and Typica, washed.

La Berlina's washed typica is a truly great sugar bomb, therefore super versatile for different roast profiles and forgiving to dial in as an espresso. I get much more apple than just malic acid. Funny enough, even though a spot on description* I've tried to avoid a wine reference for wine itself is similarly described through other terms  how do you guys feel about that?

*isn't apple part of a typical Sauvignon taste?


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Ok @Hasi. My thoughts for what it's worth.

The PNG Sigri. This is marginally darker roast than I tend to get from others. It ended up at 14 on the niche. I make milk drinks. I get the berry notes. It makes for a very drinkable cup.

The Fortuna I cannot figure out. It's definitely darker than anything I have delivered, but I'd probably still buy this out of interest at this roast level.

Initially I thought I'd nailed it, but then I just lost it completely. It was a strange pour - it got slower at the end, which is the opposite of other beans with the niche. I could not shift the bitter tones at various settings (16-19) so I've parked it for now. I'd appreciate any tips on extraction for this, as it's not my usual. I always aim for 15g to 30g to start

I'm going to try this in cafetière as well, as I could see that working well.

Also, it makes a LOT of crema! Good for latte art.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> Ok @Hasi. My thoughts for what it's worth.
> 
> The PNG Sigri. This is marginally darker roast than I tend to get from others. It ended up at 14 on the niche. I make milk drinks. I get the berry notes. It makes for a very drinkable cup.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!

Me thinks you've got the triple X Fortuna there, correct?

I did it with two different roast profiles, one lighter (XX) and one darker (XXX). Haven't seen it slowing down during extraction, rather the other way 'round - interesting... I'm following this here recipe for the XXX: 16.5g for 36g in 35sec on my Minima and Niche combination. Minima brew boiler at 93°C, OPV at straight 9bar. Grinder has not yet received calibration, therefore giving numbers wouldn't really make sense (but from memory it's been 21, I believe). The darker one works best with milk - should give you chocolate, tea and toffee notes. Finger crossed you get along with it


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Cheers. Yes it's XXX rated for sure.

I might be brewing too hot then. Will aim lower and see what happens.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I've gone for a much lower temp and it's way better. Set me up nicely for a long drive north. Will see how it gets on in the cafetière tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Got the monkey puzzle on the go. For those who got it and have tried some, do you have your guess' in order as for the origin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm thinking Kenyan at the moment as it's quite fruity but only had a couple so far


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

what fruit do you get?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> what fruit do you get?


Definitely a hint of banana in there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Definitely a hint of banana in there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


erm, I did not mean what fruit you're usually been given...


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

The monkey puzzle light is definitely not suited for long drinks (in my opinion). Tried it in a 8oz mug and the flavour didn't cut through.

Will feed back with espresso tonight but from a quick slurp before I mixed with milk it tasted quite fruity, and I'd guess of African descent... definitely not anything from the Americas... I think.

I'll also pump up the extraction temp to 94 and see how that does me.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Shot from this morning was a short one. Definitely packed a punch and I even started pick up the flavours (not like me )

1:2 ratio roughly. 12.5 grams through the la pavoni. Beautiful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm still definitely getting fruity flavours too but cant pinpoint any one particular fruit. Most enjoyable though!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

SIGRI medium roast , I like it . Very HG-1 friendly ?.. Quite a thick espresso lovely with milk , hints of fruitiness ( haven't a clue) and the taste lingers after the drink has gone ..


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Having tried the Monkey puzzle as an espresso last night. I put in 18g, got out 35.5ish in about 47 seconds. Was super tasty. Brew temperature was 94 degrees as well. I think I tasted citrus notes, but my palette isn't that refined yet!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Ha, there's progress!
(Somehow didn't receive all notifications throughout the past days...)

Fruity, citrus... yea it's there - would you agree to orange as one of the foremost flavours? 

You should be able to unlock a whole lot of a particular sweetness, setting a nice undertone... no more hints now!


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

@Hasi, I was thinking Orange, but didn't want to confirm. My palette isn't refined enough yet to get undertones but I'd guess there'll be a berry in there somewhere! Give me a few more tries...


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

@Hasi is there some sort of mango notes in it?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Monkey puzzle reminds me of China every time I dink it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Monkey puzzle reminds me of China every time I dink it


Ed China? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Monkey puzzle reminds me of China every time I dink it


Mandarin?
Green tea?
Dog?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> @Hasi is there some sort of mango notes in it?


haven't got them so far, but will go back and review 

orange and sugar cane are there, may they remind you of mango?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> haven't got them so far, but will go back and review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe... Definitely getting orange.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hasi said:


> Mandarin?
> Green tea?
> Dog?


 No much darker -the 1970's tv series


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

After making too many shite shots yesterday with my new (to me) grinder, I thought I'd finally got it set up right, so this morning I opened up my Sigri from VB, knowing from past experience that it would be A) very good, and B) easy to work with.

Three 20/40 shots later and I'm buzzing my knackers off, all three were good, but the last shot was visual perfection, a slow syrupy drip though the bottomless PF, followed by one of my best shots ever, thick, sweet, a very long, enjoyable taste. Can't wait till the morning now!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Junglebert said:


> After making too many shite shots yesterday with my new (to me) grinder, I thought I'd finally got it set up right, so this morning I opened up my Sigri from VB, knowing from past experience that it would be A) very good, and B) easy to work with.
> 
> Three 20/40 shots later and I'm buzzing my knackers off, all three were good, but the last shot was visual perfection, a slow syrupy drip though the bottomless PF, followed by one of my best shots ever, thick, sweet, a very long, enjoyable taste. Can't wait till the morning now!


 aww that sounds great!!

Now that @Junglebert has still to get into Monkey magic territory, everybody else please keep on guessing


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Let's start to clear things up maybe 

First hint was in naming, already.
Doesn't necessarily get you anywhere, but Monkey Puzzle is a type of tree that's native to the Andes and widely grown in many associated countries above 1000m...

Anyone still got their labels?
If so, you're invited to cheat on solving the riddle... :angel: ...because it's always been at your fingertips!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Will have a look when back home

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Planter said:


> Will have a look when back home
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Can you send a picture for some of us that may have been slightly negligent and thrown the label? ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Can you send a picture for some of us that may have been slightly negligent and thrown the label? ?


 I could too


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> I could too


 Ha - you could also tell us where it came from!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Ha - you could also tell us where it came from!


 where's the fun in that?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

As requested









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

_Brrrr !  _

_John_


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Anyone speak German...?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Anyone speak German...?


 not that obvious, though... :angel: ...that image won't help


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

As I've just had pointed out to me. The label clue was not as obvious as first thought.....

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm bollocksed - horrible at riddles so I am going to say it was grown on Aconcagua.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sigri going down an absolute treat today. Much needed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Funnily enough exactly what is in our cups this morning  Yum!

sad news: 1 bag down  . Good News: one bag left 

John and Sarah (thanks @Hasi and @joey24dirt )

p.s what was the Origin of the Monkey Puzzle?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

My guess was columbian

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I have about 200g left of the Fortuna... After that I'm done - I'll be lost.

I'm going to have to retire to looking longingly out the window waiting for the next shipment from @Hasi


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Sigri going down an absolute treat today. Much needed
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I finished mine about 10 days after I got it ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> My guess was columbian
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 The Monkey Puzzle tree is also called a Chilean Pine ? ? . Apparently they are growing coffee on Easter Island .. But the tree also grows in Argentina ?‍♂.. But I also remember one walking to school in Putney ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I finished mine about 10 days after I got it


I still have some in the freezer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I still have some in the freezer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't you like it ? ? or are you making it last tease us ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Don't you like it ?  or are you making it last tease us


Haha I love it. I just have a huge stock of beans that I'm working through that all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha I love it. I just have a huge stock of beans that I'm working through that all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what happens when you sell one of your la pavs instead of doing the decent thing & taking it into work.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha I love it. I just have a huge stock of beans that I'm working through that all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any notable favourites recently? (bar the VB beans of course...)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Any notable favourites recently? (bar the VB beans of course...)


The Ethiopia I got from cat&cloud was amazing (via dog&hat)

I'm all over anything Ethiopia atm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> The Ethiopia I got from cat&cloud was amazing (via dog&hat)
> 
> I'm all over anything Ethiopia atm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Damn, now the nights are drawing in I find myself wanting something with a bit more of a bold flavour to cut through milk - I assume the Ethiopian is quite fruity?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Planter said:


> My guess was columbian
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Correct! Do we have a winner? 

This is washed Caturra and Castillo, the latter being a dedicated Colombian variety/breeding and predecessor of Catimor.

Beans are called "Gran Galope" and stem from various smallholder farms of Pitalito, department of Huila. They are collected from top lots that just didn't reach speciality scores. While this may sound less favourable, we find them to be good stuff with a lot of potential! Hoping that I could unlock most of it so you lot were able to enjoy proper shots 

As a side note, we strongly believe in social moves when it comes to sourcing. This project helps farming families to sell their produce still at a profit. Otherwise they would've had to accept commodity price - even though they've invested extra time and money to harvest speciality grade beans.

Looking forward to the next round now


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

To all who've kept their labels, here's the white-on-white stamped title on backside of rear portion


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Correct! Do we have a winner?
> 
> This is washed Caturra and Castillo, the latter being a dedicated Colombian variety/breeding and predecessor of Catimor.
> 
> ...


God, I must be good 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Way off with Chilean Pine ? Putney was closer ....


----------

